# What is this Pinarello worth?



## Kevlar888 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Just wondering if you guys can help me determine approximately what this Pinarello Asolo is worth? I don't know exactly what year it is...My guess late eighties/early nineties. It is a Pinarello Asolo, Columbus CroMor tubing. The components are all Campagnolo Chorus ( brakes, derailleur, crank, headset, and hubs...I don't know what the bottom bracket is, but the pedals are Shimano 600). The frame is in excellent condition and hasn't been ridden much I think...Anyone with a ballpark figure? Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Kevlar888 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a picture of it...


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll give you $50 for it!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Check Ebay. Always check Ebay for retro prices. They give you present market clearing price for anything old and new. 

But it looks damn legit, so it musta cost a pretty penny back then, and probably even more now. They don't make 'em like they used to. 



Dave_Stohler said:
 

> I'll give you $50 for it!


That's cold man. Ice cold.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

$800 to a grand maybe?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

This bike is an early 90s. Like '91-'93 era. It does not appear in the 1989 Pinarello catalog. The CroMor model in 1989 was called the Cadore.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/pinarello89/

This is an entry level Italian bike meant to be mid-priced. CroMor was decent, straight guage, non-butted, if I remember correctly, but heavier and not quite as state-of-the-art for the time. By the way, those components are not Chorus, but Athena. The order went, C-Record, Croce D'Aune, Chorus, Athena, Victory. The brakes are the dead-ringer give aways, being such wide heavy duty arms often mistaken for Chorus monoplanars, as well as the crank, it was tank-like in design. The rear derailleur used that oddly shaped parallegram design. The Chorus part from that time was a more modern-looking design with the body more parallel to the ground. Still, they were good parts on a good frame that somebody could get a taste for high end Italian bikes without breaking the bank.

The paint scheme was used first on the Montello SLX frame in 1989. It’s called Spumoni. It’s a variant of the tri-color fade job used on Alexi Grewal’s 1988 Olympic gold medal winning bike.

Based on what I’ve been seeing for prices on eBay, this bike could fetch $500-700. The complete group is a plus.

brewster


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

brewster said:


> Based on what I’ve been seeing for prices on eBay, this bike could fetch $500-700. The complete group is a plus.
> 
> brewster


agreed.......

To the OP, if you do and advanced eBay search. you can search completed auctions..

It is the best way to determine real value


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Cromor was butted cromoly with wall thickness similar to an SL/SP blend.

Some argument over whether it should be classified as "seamed" due to the billet/drawing process.

Still, good stuff.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I hesitated responding earlier since it has been such a long time and memory cells may not recall it right. At the time Gita was also offering the Atala and between the cromor versions of these frames, the Pinarello had a $200-250+ premium or ~$550.


----------



## redcolnago (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi -i used your link (7 years later) and the asolo is on the same page as the cadore you mention



brewster said:


> This bike is an early 90s. Like '91-'93 era. It does not appear in the 1989 Pinarello catalog. The CroMor model in 1989 was called the Cadore.
> 
> bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/pinarello89/
> 
> ...


----------

